# What's the deal with Monsterlist and Hauntproject?



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I've gotten a lot of ideas from both these sites but it looks like neither one of them has been active for a year.

www.halloweenmonsterlist.info hasn't been updated since January 10, 2012

www.hauntproject.com hasn't been updated since April 30, 2012.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I believe Perfessor Evil who ran haunt project.com passed away last year.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Spooky1 said:


> I believe Perfessor Evil who ran haunt project.com passed away last year.


I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

A few of the links on monsterlist have been down for a while now. It's still a great reference tool but holy cow - imagine the work involved in keeping it up to date and adding new things.... Almost a full time job in itself.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Yes, unfortunately Professor Evil of HauntProject passed away last year. However, you can still access new links and projects by viewing the UNAPPROVED section of his site. There you can find projects that have been submitted since the last update of the site but haven't made it into the database. There's quite a bit of spam, but you can weed through the links to find the good stuff!

http://www.hauntproject.com/projdetail.asp?category=UNAPPROVED


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Sad to hear that. The Monster List was my "go to" place since I have been here. We can only hope some one will take up this task and keep it alive.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Is it possible to be taken over by someone else? I think Bone Dancer is a good choice!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I agree with Copchick! Bone Dancer is my number one "Go To" for anything haunt related, props, costumes, prop how to's...although he didn't know that his hand tutorial was listed on Devil's Chariot's website....or maybe he just didn't want to brag...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks, but I dont think I have the computer skills for that.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Mark Butler does the Monster List...He is on facebook and can give him a "wat up" if you want....


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Please do Noah


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Never mind....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This isn't about voting for someone to take over either site. It's about someone having the time and financial resources to put together and maintain such a site. And people don't have to be HauntForum members to be good at what they do or have a passionate interest in Halloween.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

There are two link sites in question here.

I think Mark Butler is the Monsterlist guy. The other one is Hauntproject, and that is Perfessor Evil who passed away, may he rest in peace.

Neither site has updated in a year or more. I found Hauntforum because of the link sites. Many of your tutorials are posted on either or both sites, by the way. I'm sad that neither one of them is currently active. Maybe someone here should contact whoever is responsible for hauntproject and take it over, but nothing wrong with contacting the guy at monsterlist either. That's my take.


----------



## scarynoyes (Sep 6, 2011)

I also use the list at http://www.omarshauntedtrail.com/. I was able to get the original Pantasmechanics plan for my FGC and other props that many sites have long deleted.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Thanks Scary


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I've been thinking about this for awhile, and when the two sites in question stopped updating it reminded me of something I do in my prop class that I teach. Each student is required once a week to find a "prop how to" and print enough copies for each student in the class and they build a casebook. I've been building casebooks for years for props and scenic painting. We see something online and think "I'll be able to find this anytime" and then we either forget how we got there or the site gets pulled down. 

I recommend for all of us in the haunt community that when we find a tutorial or an idea that we like, that we print a hard copy and file it in a 3 ring binder. I know that's old school, but at least you always know where it is then. I have a three inch three ring binder dedicated to other people's Halloween tutorials and it's pretty well full.

On a related note, I took my set design students on a field trip to the library last semester. Almost universally they said, "Wow! Who knew that the library was this cool?" Most of them had never learned anything from a book, it had all come from the internet. The internet is a great tool, but I still like the smell of a musty book and the feel of one in my hands and physically turning pages. I feel more connected to the information when I read that way


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Several years ago, I started saving How To's as PDF documents. That way, I don't have to worry about finding the site again, dead links, sites going down or dealing with paper copies. I can quickly organize them as I save them and can search for key terms as well.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I been doing about the same thing for the last seven or eight years with a sub folder in bookmarks. I can see where making PDF's would be better .


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I'd still make a paper copy. Paper doesn't crash


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I think most people on here have a notebook. There was a thread on it years ago. I have a notebook. And I also save a copy of the actual how to on my computer (not a link). Especially if I don't want to print out all the pictures yet.

Those are both great sites. I hope they will not fall by the wayside. But whatever happens, I thank both of the originators for the time, money, and effort put into designing and maintaining them for our use. Awesome idea and a great job.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Monster list is what got me started in prop building! I still jump on there for references that I printed off and lost! Bad filing system I have lol!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

I think I may transfer the links to a facebook group or something, if I decide to do that I'll post the group here.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Okay I've made the facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/HalloweenDIY

I dedicated it to Professor Evil, and I will be slowly moving the links from Haunt Project to there. If you wish to add your own links you're welcome to upload a picture, and put the link in the description.


----------

